# [ALSA] Silenciar speakers al conectar audífonos (SOLUC.)

## sirope

Hola,

Estoy teniendo este molesto problema en una Samsung NC10...  que cuando conecto los audífonos, los speakers siguen sonando..

En la wifi de Archlinux lo solucionan con compilar alsa, pero no se menciona el problema en concreto...

 *Quote:*   

>  *[deprecated] if the speakers don't mute when you plug in headphones, you may need to compile alsa (i use v1.0.18a ,here) 
> 
> Extract the tar.bz2 and open a console on alsa source folder
> 
> ```
> ...

 

La versión del alsa que uso es 1.0.17, ya he probado con la v1.0.20 de la rama ~x86, 

El módulo es snd-hda-intel, he probado integrado en el kernel <*> o como módulo <M> con alsaconf

La tarjeta es una Intel HD

alguna idea??

saludooooosLast edited by sirope on Wed May 27, 2009 1:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

probaste compilando alsa con flag jack...

es algo relacionado con los sensores de coneccion de los plug de la placa de audio

----------

## sasho23

Hola, a mi me paso lo mismo hace mucho.Yo si tengo el USE="jack" aunque el problema lo solucione como user con:

```
alsamixer
```

era uno de estos que no tienen para subir y bajar volume, solamente silenciar, pero ne recuerdo cual exactamente.hay que jugar un poco!Suerte!!!

----------

## lexming

Buenas,

En algún lugar leí que para silenciar los speakers al conectar los auriculares hay que añadir al driver ALSA en /etc/modprobe.d/alsa una opción especificando que se trata de un laptop. Prueba a añadir esta linea al final del archivo:

```
 options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
```

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *lexming wrote:*   

> Buenas,
> 
> En algún lugar leí que para silenciar los speakers al conectar los auriculares hay que añadir al driver ALSA en /etc/modprobe.d/alsa una opción especificando que se trata de un laptop. Prueba a añadir esta linea al final del archivo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

De acuerdo, me pasa con mi laptop, que tiene una tarjeta de sonido que usa ese modulo, la línea exacta que lo solucionó en mi caso fue:

```
options snd-hda-intel model=hp position_fix=1 enable=yes
```

Juega un poco con esas opciones según tu computadora y debería solucionarse.

----------

## sirope

@pelelademadera: creo que no existe esa use flag, o por lo menos.. no en mi alsa   :Very Happy: 

```
sirope Gentoo# USE="jack" emerge -avuND world

[nomerge      ] media-video/vlc-0.9.9a-r1  USE="jack*" 

[nomerge      ]  media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.109.2-r1  USE="alsa (-altivec) -caps (-coreaudio) -cpudetection -debug -doc -mmx -netjack -oss -sse" 

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20  USE="alsa jack -minimal -sqlite"                                                                              

[ebuild  N    ]    media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.109.2-r1  USE="alsa (-altivec) -caps (-coreaudio) -cpudetection -debug -doc -mmx -netjack -oss -sse"                                                                       

fin!
```

@sasho23: me sucedía exactamente lo mismo la primera vez que instalé Linux (Ubunu 6.10).. pero entonces solo debía clickear una checkbox.. en este caso es una molestia conocida para los linuxeros con un NC10..

@lexming: el módulo usado para la tarjeta es snd-hda-intel.. se carga automáticamente con alsaconf o con udev.. pero la solución como dice también edgar_uriel84 debería ser jugar con esas letritas..

Seguramente esa sería una solución, pero lo arreglé de esta manera: El lío es que seguí la guía alsa para gentoo, que se enfoca en usar los drivers del kernel, pero al parecer, es más recomendable usar alsa-drivers para las Intel HD. Lo único que tuve que hacer es eliminar todo rastro de alsa en el kernel, agregar ALSA_CARDS="intel-hd" en make.conf y compilar alsa-drivers para que trabaje junto con alsa-lib y alsa-utils.

Es un detalle al que no le había prestado atención... en la cita de la wiki de Archlinux se especifican opciones de compilación que yo no tenía disponibles, eso es porque al "recompilar alsa" se refiere a alsa-drivers y no solo alsa-lib. Ahora tengo otro mezclador para "headphones"

gracias por sus respuestas,

saludooos

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *sirope wrote:*   

> El lío es que seguí la guía alsa para gentoo, que se enfoca en usar los drivers del kernel, pero al parecer, es más recomendable usar alsa-drivers para las Intel HD. Lo único que tuve que hacer es eliminar todo rastro de alsa en el kernel, agregar ALSA_CARDS="intel-hd" en make.conf y compilar alsa-drivers para que trabaje junto con alsa-lib y alsa-utils.

 

 */usr/portage/profiles/desc/alsa_cards.desc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hda-intel - Intel HD Audio
> 
> 

 

Llevo mucho tiempo con estas tarjetas de intel y siempre he tenido ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" en make.conf; menudo susto por un momento pensé que lo habían cambiado en portage al leer tu mensaje.

 */proc/asound/version wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18rc3.
> 
> 

 

Mientras que todas las versiones de alsa-driver están masked. Supongo que por eso se centran en la guía en la versión del kernel, ALSA es una de las cosas que se actualizan a una velocidad vertiginosa en el kernel, quizá una de las cosas que más rápido se actualizan en el mismo.

----------

## gringo

por si sirve de algo, tengo varias máquinas con una intel-hda de esas y SIEMPRE he usado el driver del kernel. Es mas, creo que nunca he usado el paquete alsa-driver de gentoo.

Aunque tampoco soy muy exigente con la calidad de sonido ni pido que haga nada fuera de lo común, escuchar música sobre todo y poco mas.

saluetes

----------

